# fav sx 40 colour



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

hey guys,

with all the hype on sx40s lately i thought i would put the question out there as to which is your favourite?

which colours seem to be most productive and in what conditions (ie: water colour and light)


----------



## devo (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi Fishman ,
Col 346 and the new 352 are my favs at moment. I Have only used them the last 3 or 4 outings ( all on clear sunny days )and have been very happy with the strike rates.
cheers
Devo


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi Ben, , believe the hype mate. they really are as good as everybody says they are.

I like the blue gill, (colour 343) and also just about any of them wth a bit of gold in em. especially colours 309, 307, 301, 305, 337

also the SX 60 in green and gold, colour 330.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Definately 306 for me - I've mostly used it in water that's been a bit dicoloured from rain/tannin. My 306 usually swims with his mate 339 on the other rod, but 306 catches at least 4:1 most days.

I doubt either will be getting much of a swim now that I've discovered popper fishing :twisted:


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

> I doubt either will be getting much of a swim now that I've discovered popper fishing


Now there's a thought, an SX40 - POPPER.


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

301 Gold Black


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks for the tips Gents!!


----------



## knot-too-fast (May 21, 2006)

> hairymick said:
> 
> 
> > > I doubt either will be getting much of a swim now that I've discovered popper fishing
> ...


Take the bib off and slice 5mm off the nose.
Woosh.... Instant popper :lol:


----------



## eastcoast (Mar 12, 2007)

shit i will have to start making popper's :lol:


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

I have found any SX40 pulled in the fish over any other lure next to it.

But I have now experienced the same with the 'chubbies'. If I have a CK out the SX40s don't even get a look in!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :shock:


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

at forster my green one got all the hits, i hope it wasn't his red eyes as he had one knocked out 

kerry


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

305 red, caught flatty / bream /tailor on it

Cheers

Jeffo


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

> shit i will have to start making popper's


 :lol:  :lol:

Yes please Mick. Will ya do mail orders?


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Jeffo said:


> 305 red, caught flatty / bream /tailor on it
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Jeffo


Same for me (305) I'll add Whiting, EP and tree branches also seem found of it.


----------

